# Deer Antler and Bleeding Gums?



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought Ammo a deer antler today and he chewed it on our way home from the store. When we got to the house I noticed a small amount of blood on the antler, where the piece had been cut. I checked out Ammo's mouth and he had some bleeding around his gums in the side of his mouth. Anyone have this happen before? Should I still let him have it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

This has happened with mine before if they had it too long. I'm not sure if it's an issue or not, so hopefully others chime in. I just started taking it away from them after a certain amount of time. We haven't seen blood on them since.


----------



## _Zero_ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm always very careful about giving antler because the ones that aren't fresh can crack and splinter. I've found those sold at stores tend can be less "fresh", especially since the popularity of antler as a type of chew has increased. 

That being said, with supervision I haven't had too many problems. Some folks have had their dogs' teeth crack from chewing on "stale" antlers that were too hard, but I can't imagine these instances are any more common than injuries from other bones. The bleeding on his gums might just be from the grittier interior of the antler that is exposed on the cut end. If it looks like he actually cut himself, limit his chewing for a few days until it heals. Otherwise I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------

